# Trades



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

Kidd will be a maverick for sure!

Trade # 1:

Mavs send: Nash, Abdul wahad, Lafrenz, Eschmeyer, Avery Johnson.

Nets send: Jason Kidd, Dikembe Mutumbo 

(Mutumbo: the only guy that can guard Shaq and Duncan and they need to get rid of his contract. Plus, they put him on the bench).

TRADE # 2:

Mavs send: Shawn Bradley

Heat send: Zo, Vladimir Stepania.

The salaries we gave up covered for salaries we got. We still have MLE and money from Popeye Jones, Griffin, Rigadaeu(spelling?). Resign williams and Bell

Free Agents: 

Lucious Harris (a former Mav and is good friends with Kidd, is also that guy who'd give Fin a rest. Griffin money)

Tyrone Hill (jones money, he goes for cheap)

i would say Jim Jackson, but that would just be weird wouldn't it?

Josh Howard (antoine Rigadeu money)

I don't know who to use for the MLE. 

INFO:

Kidd is coming to Dallas and here's why. Denver are you kidding me? Nets won't win, Spurs is too bad of a market (they won't give up on parker yet, they'll get KG next year).

Dallas on the other hand, they can trade for him (money wise, ok), They are familiar with the city, so they can adjust easy. It's one of the biggest markets in sports (Joumana and T.J). Then they run his type of offense. Don't forget Dallas is probably the best player team, because of Cuban (probably more of a fan than a owner).


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

I kind of like the traide Idea too. But some people will slow down the Run and Gun like Tyrone. Plus, its only 50% that antoine is going anywhere. hes going to the summer leagues.

plus in order for kidd to play here at dallas, there has to be a zo here.


----------



## Linde (Jun 1, 2003)

trade 1

i would prefer to keep nash
nick may be better for nj
with nash they face the same problem next year as his contract is over

trade 2

shawn makes ~ 4 million
stephania ~ 1.5 million

i don't see mourning sign for less than the full mle

if we get kidd and mourning there is no need to keep nick ( if nash is part of the sign and trade )

mourning - mutombo - bradley would be perfect at center
no need to play each more than15 min a game


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jacres318</b>!
> Kidd will be a maverick for sure!
> 
> Trade # 1:
> ...


I don't quite know how to say this, but I don't think any of this will occur.:|


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

The Rifleman.. I agree. These trades are so lopsided its not even funny in the least. Every day, five new threads appear about how the Mavs will get Kidd, Mourning, O'Neal, and still keep Nash... so on so forth, by ripping off every team in the league, and having a lineup of five all-stars.... At least the Mavs fans should talk logically about who they are going to get, and not dream up hundreds of thousands of various scenarios, that make their team a dynasty.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakers_32_4ever</b>!
> The Rifleman.. I agree. These trades are so lopsided its not even funny in the least. Every day, five new threads appear about how the Mavs will get Kidd, Mourning, O'Neal, and still keep Nash... so on so forth, by ripping off every team in the league, and having a lineup of five all-stars.... At least the Mavs fans should talk logically about who they are going to get, and not dream up hundreds of thousands of various scenarios, that make their team a dynasty.








If this is the case, I agree........


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

Well, these are some of my ideas that aren't too good, but do help out the franchise as a whole.

I say we maybe add a Brown or Hill for some good PF help down low, and also pick up a Jumaine Jones or Donell Harvey, two young athletic players who improve every year and could really pitch in off the bench. I also think we should only resign Raja Bell of our free agents this offseason. Also we should pick up Tyronn Lue for some support at PG. We should try to resume trade talks with Miami and acquire Eddie Jones, and either a resigned Alonzo or Brian Grant, and give them a good point guard in Van Exel, a good center in LaFrentz and a future prospect.

PG- Nash, Lue, Johnson
SG- Jones, Bell, Wahad 
SF- Finley, Howard, Najera
PF- Dirk, Brown, Harvey 
C- Alonzo, Bradley, Eschmeyer

This makes us a deeper franchise with an extremely solid frontcourt, and also adds a very nice defensive touch to our team and our bench without sacrificing our scoring abilities. I also believe that these trades are very doable and these signings arent much drastic, but I do hope that such possibilities go down as they would most likely make this team a champion, although not as good as a Jason Kidd would, i think as a team, they make us stronger and allow us to function well.


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

i agree with you that this makes us much deeper. but i dont think it makes us so deep as to push najera so far down the depth chart, if we lose nash/NVE i think he needs to become our 6th man so we have some energy coming off the bench. what can i say ..... i love EDUARDO NAJERA , but not i a gay way .... not that thereld be anything wrong with that


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

IMO i think after Laker's trades the line up would look more like this:
PG- Nash, Lue, Johnson
SG- Finley, Bell, Wahad 
SF- Jones, Howard, Najera
PF- Dirk, Najera, Brown, Harvey 
C- Alonzo, Brown, Bradley, Eschmeyer

With Nelly as coach its hard to say who will play where tho. Hell, He might have Nash, Lue, Fin, Jones, and Dirk on the court together.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

Yes, maybe... you never know what Nelson would do.

It would allow us to have a large and small ball lineup with many capable players and a roster at least 12 deep.. so that even with many injuries and fatigue the Mavs could last through rigourous playoff series.


What do all you guys think about that team..?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

_Le Roi_ Rigaedeau will return in Europe ( his agent said 99% in Italy, to Rome or Siena ).

Gretz


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> _Le Roi_ Rigaedeau will return in Europe ( his agent said 99% in Italy, to Rome or Siena ).
> 
> Gretz


i dont think so, yet....he still needs to prove it on the summer league. so, so far its 50% said by his agent.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

wait your right italianBBlover

"DALLAS - Antoine Rigaudeau has decided against joining the Mavericks' summer-league teams, more than likely ending a short and disappointing NBA career.

Rigaudeau informed Mavs president of basketball operations Donnie Nelson on Sunday that he plans to pursue playing options in Europe. Rigaudeau would walk away from $667,000 on the remaining guaranteed year of his contract if he finds a new team.

The loss of Rigaudeau would open another roster spot for the Mavs as the free-agent period starts. Teams can begin negotiating with free agents today."


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

wait your right italianBBlover

"DALLAS - Antoine Rigaudeau has decided against joining the Mavericks' summer-league teams, more than likely ending a short and disappointing NBA career.

Rigaudeau informed Mavs president of basketball operations Donnie Nelson on Sunday that he plans to pursue playing options in Europe. Rigaudeau would walk away from $667,000 on the remaining guaranteed year of his contract if he finds a new team.

The loss of Rigaudeau would open another roster spot for the Mavs as the free-agent period starts. Teams can begin negotiating with free agents today."


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

The news was today afternoon on telebasket.it too

*Rigaudeau: "back to Europe"*


Le Roi had no much luck in his short period in the NBA where he played just 11 games, averaging 8 minutes per game. 

Antoine Rigaudeau played first game on January 19 facing the Seattle Supersonics, but an injury at a knee sidelined him for several months. 

At the end of the season, the French point announced to responsible of Mavericks his intention of rescinding the contract even renouncing to the remaining 667,000 USD. 

As known, Pamesa Valencia considers him the main purpose of its summer campaign, mainly for his versatility. 

In the meanwhile, one of the agents of Rigaudeau announced that his destination will be the Italian League. 

Source: Europa Press

--------

*The King in Italy*

One of his agents said it: after Antoine Rigaudeau expressed, with official steps too with the Mavericks, his wish to come back in Europe, the King will be back to Italian Lega. 

Then, here we go with basketball-fiction: perhaps back to "his" _Virtus Bologna_. Possible, if the club will soon be back talking about transactions and signs. 

And if it was _Skipper Bologna _? Terrible! would say white-black supporters ...
Then, they just signed Vujanic. 

To _Rome_, then, as many people say since long time. Well, they lost Parker, will play the Euroleague, Rome is allways Rome, even for the kings. Who knows? 

And _Treviso_? Of course, they at the end want to win the Euroleague after so many National titles. For sure, he's out of common Treviso's budget, anyway it would be an exciting idea... 

What about _Siena_? they have no budget problems, and next will be third season at the top. It's time to win something "heavy". Including the Uleb Cup, qualifying to Euroleague. 

Somone else? Perhaps _Pesaro_: which better gift to fill BPA Arena by new owner Amadio? What? there's already? never mind (there's also already Scarone, Vujanic, Jenkins, Edney, Stefanov...). did'nt he win everything besides Marko Jaric. When you talk about kings, forget chemistry. Technics is enough (with finances too).


----------

